# The blue Morgue, France - June 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Jun 9, 2016)

Evening all 
When I saw this place come up I knew I had to visit. A couple of texts later we had a train booked, and before I knew it I was sat on the A1 heading South in France. This was a long day, and an eventful one nonetheless. It seems my car decided to fall apart whilst I was over there. But, my friend was on hand with minion plasters to stick it all back together. Somehow managed to miss the train, so ended up with a Quick and a few beers waiting for the train. One puncture, several naps in service station car parks and a stupid amount of monster later I was home. But, a trip to remember with some great company and stunning locations!  



























As always, thanks for looking! ​


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2016)

Sounds like an eventful trip, thank god for Minions! I'm not a big fan of morgues but this is quite nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice corpse fridges  Damn that place is clean though! I'm getting on the Euro splore wagon ASAP. Reminds me of when the bumper on my first car came off...zip ties to the rescue! Looking forward to seeing more gems from your trip mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2016)

That's the cleanest derelict morgue I've seen!Nice one,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 10, 2016)

Love the feel to those shots...


----------

